# La-150



## Zizi6785 (Jan 10, 2007)

Looking for any referrence materials to La-150. Loking for a 1:72 vacuform kit too.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Graeme (Jun 12, 2007)

Thank you for holding on, your call is important to us. Although I suspect you've moved on and are no longer hunched over your monitor eagerly waiting for a reply, here's some oldies you could hunt down, should you return.

Russian Aircraft since 1940 - Jean Alexander 1975
The History of Soviet Aircraft - Vaclav Nemecek 1986
Aircraft of the Soviet Union - Bill Gunston 1983
Soviet Aircraft Directory Green and Swanborough 1975
Combat Aircraft Prototypes - Robert Jackson 1985


----------

